
Show HN: Co-work with professionals from your area in your or their home office - vividiano
http://www.sharehomeoffice.com
======
crusty
I'm working at home so I can't get COVID at the office. This sounds like it
can help get it delivered to me at home. Sweet!

This seems more like the AirBnB for home offices of the post COVID world -
where companies decide it's cheaper for them if people just work from their
kitchen counters or wherever. But we're not part COVID anything at this point.

------
vividiano
How? 1\. Login with linkedin profile 2\. Upload 1 pic of the space you want to
share 3\. Browse interesting people in your location 4\. Invite them to co-
work in your home office or ask to meet in theirs Why? 1\. Real personal
interactions when working from home/freelancing. 2\. Inspiration and
motivation from other people raises your productivity

------
dirty12
Could you also make short videos of the working place so the people will be
able to see where they gonna enjoy their time?

~~~
vividiano
this is something to consider in the future. Why would that be better than a
good qualiy pic of the workspace which someone wants to share?

------
andyycandyy7
Is this the new way of widen your horizon & working faster & more efficient?

